# Best mobile pre-pay if I just want to keep my old number but not make calls



## eamonn123456 (25 Jan 2012)

I have a new phone with a new number, but want to retain my old number in case I want to change back to it in future (it's a long story but is business related).

I want to put my old number in an old phone, and on pre-pay.  

Just so I can leave a message stating  my new number.

I will check it for text messages and voicemails once a day.

I won't make any calls or send any texts.

So, essentially, I want the lowest top-ups that don't go out of date.

If I go with Meteor, can i put €5 euro in it and that will do me forever?  Or how often do I have to top up to keep the number alive?

I suppose I am saying - over the course of a year, what will be cheapest for me?


----------



## Jazz01 (25 Jan 2012)

If you are not making calls / texts, then you only need to cover the costs for your access of the voicemail (if any costs are incurred for voice mail checks from the handset)

You should be able to do call forwarding from your old phone to your new phone if you wish, but you will be charged for that (note - some operators don't allow call forwarding on pay as you go phones - so check with the operator).


----------



## eamonn123456 (25 Jan 2012)

Good point on the charge for vmail, but i don't think there will be much as the message will ask them to call the new number.

I could forward if its the same operator and they do it for free, but its not a big issue for me, and they may requre bigger top-up.

So, the smaller the top-up payment (just to keep it alive) the better for me, over the course of a year.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2012)

Tesco Mobile top ups last for 2 years, that might be your best option.


----------



## eamonn123456 (25 Jan 2012)

Sounds good value for a tenner, thanks CiaranT, will go with that.


----------



## eamonn123456 (7 Feb 2012)

Tesco has been a bit of a nightmare.  

Lots of problems with my vmail.  Customer service is 20c a min or more possibly from non-tesco mobile.  

Long story but they have failed miserably to sort it all out.

Who is my next best option please?


----------



## Lightning (7 Feb 2012)

I believe that with O2 you only need a chargeable call every 6 months to keep the sim active and top up once every 2 years.


----------



## eamonn123456 (8 Feb 2012)

great stuff, will try that, thanks.

at least I can go into the shop and get sorted out if any issues.


----------

